# Bob Sikes 3/25



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

2 dozen white trout. Orange & silver Psunami (Wal-Mart's alternative to the Gotcha lure). 5:30-8:00


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

From 1030-12 got about 10 white trout & 2 sail cats using fresh cut bait, Spanish mackerel on a standard offshore rig & 4oz sinker


----------

